# ci fila - filare



## Rodrián Buenosaires

Saludos, miembros del foro.
Recurro a ustedes porque no consigo entender esta oración. Me descolocan las varias posibles traducciones del verbo "filare" y no tengo claro el contexto político del momento en que se dijo para tratar de inferir su verdadero significado. Hablando de Berlusconi, Ventura dice:

"Tu non sai quanto è bravo, io lo ammiro molto, Putin ci fila, Bush ci fila, finalmente ci fila qualcuno".

La cita es de una entrevista a Simona Ventura de 2004 que está aquí: Interviste » Simona Ventura
También la cita Umberto Eco en su _Bustina _"Un'americana a Roma" de 2007, incluida en _Pape Satàn aleppe_.
Les estaré muy agradecido por su ayuda.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola Rodrián.

El significado del verbo "filare" en este contexto es:


> _regionale_
> Prendere in considerazione qualcuno.
> "non lo filava per nulla"



Por lo tanto, podrías traducirlo con: _tomar en consideración, tomar en cuenta, valorar, estimar._


----------



## Rodrián Buenosaires

Mill gracias, Crociato. Una vez más me sacas las papas del fuego.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

No nos dá pelota.
No nos dá bola.
No nos cotiza.


----------



## Rodrián Buenosaires

Hola Pepito.
Creo que en este caso es exactamente al revés, ya que Berlusconi, hasta donde yo sé, es amiguísimo de Putin, y con Bush también está en óptimas relaciones.
Entonces, con Berlusconi sí les dan pelota a los italianos. Es como dice Crociato.


----------



## Ciprianus

Así es, pero el problema es traducirlo.
"Putin ci fila" ¿quiere decir "Putin se  alinea con nosotros"?
Y "finalmente ci fila qualcuno" significa "en definitiva todos se alinean con nosotros"?


----------



## Rodrián Buenosaires

Yo lo interpreté así:
¨(Gracias a Berlusconi) Putin nos toma en cuenta, Bush nos toma en cuenta, por fin alguien nos toma en cuenta.


----------



## Ciprianus

Si, tiene que ser así, "por fin alguien nos tiene en cuenta/alguien se alinea con nosotros"

Este filare es una mezcla de flirtear y andar juntos.
En Argentina afilar (cortejar) tiene este origen.


----------



## Rodrián Buenosaires

Tenés razón, Ciprianus.
«Ahura, tanto me asusta una mina, que si en la calle me afila me pongo al lao del botón».
En español estándar:
«Ahora, tanto me asusta una mujer que si en la calle intenta abordarme me pongo al lado del policía».
(Del tango _Chorra _(ladrona), de Enrique Santos Discépolo).
Creo que _afilar_, con esa acepción, hace rato que es historia en Argentina.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Rodrián Buenosaires said:


> Hola Pepito.
> Creo que en este caso es exactamente al revés, ya que Berlusconi, hasta donde yo sé, es amiguísimo de Putin, y con Bush también está en óptimas relaciones.
> Entonces, con Berlusconi sí les dan pelota a los italianos. Es como dice Crociato.


Tienes toda la razón, yo digo lo mismo que tú y Crociato, porque es así. No sé de dónde me 'salió' ese 'no'.
Buenas tardes.

Rosita y Mario 'filano' bene.
Rosita e Mario 'pololean bien'


----------



## Rodrián Buenosaires

El _pololeo _chileno, sí.
En Argentina, se usaba afilar como pololear por lo menos desde principios del s. XX. Y un filo era una relación que uno tenía por ahí. Aunque sustantivo masculino, se aplicaba a damas. "Tengo un filito en Barrio Norte".
¿En italiano el uso de _filare _como flirtear es de larga data?


----------



## TheCrociato91

Rodrián Buenosaires said:


> ¿En italiano el uso de _filare _como flirtear es de larga data?



Es posible; solo sé decirte que sí existe el significato de "filare" en el sentido de "flirtear", "ligar" o "coquetear" (véase más abajo), pero suena bastante arcaico, o sea no es un término que se usaría frecuentemente hoy en día.



> e. _F_. _il perfetto amore_, di due innamorati, avere un’intesa perfetta; anche assol. _filare_, amoreggiare: _è da un pezzo che filano!_; _Maria fila con Carlo._


 filare³ in Vocabolario - Treccani


Además, este significado de "filare" a mi entender *no *es el mismo de "filare" en el contexto que brindaste (donde significa, como puse más arriba, "tener en cuenta" y expresiones parecidas). Las expresiones informales (puesto que el uso de "filare" tampoco es formal) que te sugirieron me parecen geniales, siempre y cuando se refieran al significado de "tener en cuenta" y no al de "flirtear".

Un saludo.


----------



## Rodrián Buenosaires

Hola, Crociato.
Sí, está clarísimo. Son dos significados distintos, aunque evidentemente emparentados.
Si con el significado de "flirtear" te suena arcaico, es razonable pensar que llegó a la Argentina con ese significado con la migración italiana de principios del siglo pasado.
Saludos.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

TheCrociato91 said:


> ... siempre y cuando se refieran al significado de "tener en cuenta" y no al de "flirtear".
> Un saludo.


 Ciao a tutti.
È chiaro che si tratta de un off topic, ma mica tanto.
Quante volte abbiamo letto titoloni sui giornali o titoli dei TG, del tipo "Flirt tra Putin e Trump", quando si trovano insieme a combinar una delle loro?
Fra Putin e Berlusconi ce stato un forte flirt che chissà dura ancora.

Comunque, nel mio post, filare nel senso di 'limonare', volevo dire dire che filare un'altra persona vuol dire considerarla fino al punto de arrivare a flirtare. 

Buona serata, amici.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Sono d'accordo sul fatto che il significato di "flirt" possa essere esteso fino a quello di "intesa, accordo, affiatamento, etc.", ma sinceramente non penso che questo sia il caso nel post dell'OP, dove "filare" a mio avviso vuol dire semplicemente "calcolare", "considerare",  "cagare".



pepitoHorizonte said:


> filare nel senso di 'limonare'




"Limonare" (colloquialismo recente, usato soprattutto nel Nord Italia) non equivale a "filare" né nel senso di "tenere in considerazione" né nel senso di "flirtare" (inoltre, in questo ultimo senso l'uso di "filare" è a mio avviso poco comune).


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

TheCrociato91 said:


> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che il significato di "flirt" possa essere esteso fino a quello di "intesa, accordo, affiatamento, etc.", ma sinceramente non penso che questo sia il caso nel post dell'OP, dove "filare" a mio avviso vuol dire semplicemente "calcolare", "considerare",  "cagare".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Limonare" (colloquialismo recente, usato soprattutto nel Nord Italia) non equivale a "filare" né nel senso di "tenere in considerazione" né nel senso di "flirtare" (inoltre, in questo ultimo senso l'uso di "filare" è a mio avviso poco comune).


Molto grato per i chiarimenti, TheCrociato91. Ti auguro una splendida serata.


----------

